# Show me your dresses...



## katestar53

Hi ladies,

I ordered my dress on Monday, I am in love. Managed to get a picture of me in it!! Cant wait to wear it on the 16th March 2013 :happydance:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/6872491010_6c991064f0_z.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/6872491316_e8a5c54e29_c.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

I dont have mine yet, but you look stunning in yours :)


----------



## marina294

This is mine i absolutely love it cant wait to wear it:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqIOKjYE40toIP!(BOYbFb7Q5!~~60_3.JPG
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 28









$(KGrHqUOKiEE5dCn,Kj(BOYbFsGkp!~~60_3.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## aly888

You look beautiful :flow:
My dress is a Monica Hadi dress. Can't remember the name of it though. Will try to find a picture :)

Edit: it's called Salma :)

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/c003f7b0.jpg


----------



## kailynn

This will be my dress, someday (when he actually pops the question). It's Lazaro, and I'm absolutely in love!
 



Attached Files:







3108.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 38


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Orderd mine yesterday!!! Its Noella from Berketex, but not made by them ;)

The website photo.
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/MYDRESS.jpg

The Top
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/dress1.jpg

The back (Rubbish picture, Its from google)
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/dressback.jpg

The pictures dont do it justice, at first i brushed past it online but when i saw it in store i fell in love :), Also mine is going to be Ivory not white


----------



## katestar53

Lovely dresses ladies :)


----------



## Xuxa

i don't know how to put pics up here but mine is a Maggie Sottero - SaBelle. It's so beautiful... it's everything i didn't want in a dress and they made me try it and i fell in love...
I also have a mantilla type of veil tha tis 3.3m long. Only get them in July :'( the wedding is in August, i wish i could try my dress again soon. you girls chose beautiful dresses!!

Kailynn - that Lazaro is amazing!!!!!xx


----------



## Mummabear1

Beautiful dresses ladies :)

Heres mine. its since been altered so I dont have to hold the bust in with my arms but it still looks pretty much the same. I'll be wearing mine sunday!!!!! Very excited :)
 



Attached Files:







20120316_155051-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 45


----------



## PinkEmily

Stunning!!!


----------



## amjon

Here's me in mine. :)
 



Attached Files:







amanda (1024x683).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## aly888

Gorgeous dresses ladies :thumbup:

Is it just me or do any of you want to try yours on on a weekly basis? :lol:


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/photo4.jpg

I only have a pic of the back! It has a huge train but I couldn't fit it all in this tiny little room! lol


----------



## MadameJ

Love pp dress,totally beautiful!!

I don't have a pic of mine:nope: but will try and get a pic the next time I have it on!


----------



## thestarsfall

https://www.venusbridal.com/images/venus/ve8064f.jpg
But the model in the picture doesn't wear it well. It has everything that a dress could have lol...


----------



## aly888

^^ that looks stunning. Is that lace work around the skirt? My phone doesn't show it clearly but I love lace. Mine has lace too :thumbup:


----------



## dani_tinks

https://prettymades.co.uk/PCB/images/pc7955-wedding%20dress-phil%20collins%20bridal.jpg

Is mine :) It looks better on me though :haha:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

https://https://www.luisasposa.com/italian-wedding-dresses/wedding-dress-L1.htmlhttps://www.luisasposa.com/italian-wedding-dresses/wedding-dress-L1.html

*12th dress along..*...

I don't know if you can see it, I'm using my iPad so hard to upload pics this is mine.....


----------



## Redhead84

this is the one I've chosen. Kate Middleton nearly ruined the whole idea of lace for me, but not quite thankfully:)

https://webservices.pronovias.com/pdf/pronovias729530.pdf


----------



## aly888

> *12th dress along..*...
> 
> I don't know if you can see it, I'm using my iPad so hard to upload pics this is mine.....

Is this the one?
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## aly888

Redhead84, that is stunning!!


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

aly888 said:


> *12th dress along..*...
> 
> I don't know if you can see it, I'm using my iPad so hard to upload pics this is mine.....
> 
> Is this the one?Click to expand...

Yes that is the one xxx


----------



## Redhead84

aly888 said:


> Redhead84, that is stunning!!

Thank you. Wedding venue is a castle and wanted something that wouldn't be swamped by the venue backdrop. 

It is, however, costing a fortune - and as much as it slighty pains me that so much money is going on something that I'll wear once everything else I looked at after this didn't look or feel right so this one it is :)


----------



## aly888

Redhead84 said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> Redhead84, that is stunning!!
> 
> Thank you. Wedding venue is a castle and wanted something that wouldn't be swamped by the venue backdrop.
> 
> It is, however, costing a fortune - and as much as it slighty pains me that so much money is going on something that I'll wear once everything else I looked at after this didn't look or feel right so this one it is :)Click to expand...

That will look perfect in a castle. As soon as I saw it I thought of a big Cathedral wedding so it's definitely got the right "look" :)


----------



## KittieB

Wow you ladies have some beautiful dresses! Can't wait to start my dress shopping!


----------



## mizzk

Everyones are beautiful <3 
This is me in mine, i try it on almost every week!



Spoiler
sorry its sideways lol :)https://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg12/scaled.php?server=12&filename=southtyneside2012041200.jpg&res=landing


----------



## littlepeps

This is the dress I want .... its my second marriage so I didnt want a white dress or anything to princessy. I thought that normal wedding dresses were a bit too much and I decided to keep it understated 2nd time round.. Im getting a replica of this vintage dress made .. its blue and steel grey. 

All the dresses all lovely ladies :)

https://https://www.helencarterweddings.co.uk/old/blog/fashion-focus/vintage-wedding-dresses-timeless-vixen-vintage/

its the 3rd one down :)


----------



## LittleLady04

Me and dp aren't "Really" engaged yet, but we have discussed some wedding plans and I know he is planning on proposing soon so ...............

I have been looking at dresses already and found this one today



I am in LOVE with this dress :happydance:


----------



## AmandaBaby

This is mine :)
I'm having it altered to a sweet heart neckline!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-04-21 at 6.38.11 PM.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 26









Screen shot 2012-04-21 at 6.35.00 PM.png
File size: 349.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lauraxamy

Gorgeous dresses ladies :) Got me excited for when my day finally comes.


----------



## emilylynn18

I tried on several dresses before I found THE dress! :)

Haven't ordered it yet, just because our wedding is so far away... :(
https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae52/mrsrowe18/IMAG0150.jpg
https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae52/mrsrowe18/IMAG0149.jpg


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Beautiful dresses ladies!


----------



## Tiff

Absolutely stunning! Love all the dresses! :cloud9:


----------



## aly888

I'm quite envious of the bridal shops you girls have in the US :lol: all ours are mostly pokey little shops with bad lighting. Haha


----------



## Redhead84

Well mine is now being put on hold as we have just found out we're expecting, but I'm getting the dress so I can still get the style for when I need it.

Some more lovely dresses ladies!!!


----------



## CanadianMaple

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/TM_20110709_0457.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/TM_20110709_0561-1.jpg


----------



## Feltzy

Redhead84 said:


> Well mine is now being put on hold as we have just found out we're expecting, but I'm getting the dress so I can still get the style for when I need it.
> 
> Some more lovely dresses ladies!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## aly888

Redhead84 said:


> Well mine is now being put on hold as we have just found out we're expecting, but I'm getting the dress so I can still get the style for when I need it.
> 
> Some more lovely dresses ladies!!!

 eeeee, yaaayyyy!! congratulations!! :happydance:

Is the whole wedding on hold or just the dress?


----------



## Redhead84

aly888 said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Well mine is now being put on hold as we have just found out we're expecting, but I'm getting the dress so I can still get the style for when I need it.
> 
> Some more lovely dresses ladies!!!
> 
> eeeee, yaaayyyy!! congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> Is the whole wedding on hold or just the dress?Click to expand...

whole wedding has been put on hold, or at least our "proper" wedding. We're going to get married quietly in the next few months.. having spoken about it it's important to us to get married before the baby arrives.

I'm getting the dress in my pre-pregnancy size now however, as we will have a proper day at some point, and I just don't want to be told that they don't make that style anymore (it's a specific collection done by a designer for a brand if that makes sense)

oh, and thanks, excited but terrified!!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Love the dresses girls can't wait to get mine :D


----------



## Lauren25

Loving all the dresses ladies


----------



## Eoz

My dress was a little bit different but I loved it : )
 



Attached Files:







418047_224461510974949_100002333041828_513456_1353731046_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 18









432099_224459827641784_100002333041828_513419_1420848945_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 30









424185_224423370978763_252705500_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 24









421364_224436137644153_100002333041828_513254_1322596515_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## xlouloux

Eoz that dress is beautiful and looks incredible on you!

All the dresses are so nice, I can't wait to get mine :D


----------



## Eoz

xlouloux said:


> Eoz that dress is beautiful and looks incredible on you!
> 
> All the dresses are so nice, I can't wait to get mine :D

Thank you for me it was all about the shoes i searched high n low for those babies ; 0


----------



## Dimples81

emilylynn18 said:


> I tried on several dresses before I found THE dress! :)
> 
> Haven't ordered it yet, just because our wedding is so far away... :(
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae52/mrsrowe18/IMAG0150.jpg
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae52/mrsrowe18/IMAG0149.jpg

what is this called and who is it by? stunning!


----------



## toffee87

Can't wait to wear it :)
 



Attached Files:







Mori Lee bridal gown 02.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## xlouloux

broody21 I love that dress, it's very similar to the one I have chosen!
 



Attached Files:







taffeta-strapless-neckline-and-pick-up-a-line-chapel-train-2011-hot-sale-wedding-dress-wb-0069.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## toffee87

That's gorgeous :)


----------



## mindgames77

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/gfdaga.jpg

This is my dress!! I absolutely love it!


----------



## jms895

Eoz and Amanda baby love your dresses :)


----------



## bananabump

Gorgeous dresses ladies!! This is me trying mine on last month hehe :cloud9:


----------



## hulahoop09

This is my dress, I LOVED it then and still love it now!!! 

https://steshell.gettingmarried.co.uk/photoview-v2.php?galid=1873&is=6

xx


----------



## Mummy1995

BEAUTIFUL dresses girls!! x


----------



## dizzy65

wedding dress
 



Attached Files:







chillen.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jay900

This is the one I want. I fell in love when i saw it. Its simple, but beautiful. 

https://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p523/laurajanne1990/wed3.jpg

From the back

https://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p523/laurajanne1990/wed3a.jpg


----------



## wannabemummyb

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee500/Bexy1981/d809af1a.jpg

This is my dress

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee500/Bexy1981/41944c20.jpg


----------



## Jay900

Its stunning!


----------



## toffee87

Me in my final fitting today :) (excuse the double chin haha)
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-24 11.00.06.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## luz

My favorite part about it was all of the buttons up the back! 

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b140/emele88/W100.jpg
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b140/emele88/Brid48.jpg
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b140/emele88/Brid01.jpg


----------



## wannabemummyb

Luz that is a stunning dress, simple yet gorgeous


----------



## modified

Here's mine :)

Before I chopped my hair off and went back to my natural colour.


This really doesn't show the size of the petticoat. When I sit like this, I literally can't see over the top of it.


And some randoms from when I went to my mum's so got to try it on, on Sunday.


----------

